
Announcing Google Drive Site Publishing - rnicholson
http://googleappsdeveloper.blogspot.com/2012/11/announcing-google-drive-site-publishing.html
======
TillE
It's not quite as convenient as copying a public link in Dropbox, but you can
just copy and paste the unique id string from the share link, like:

<https://docs.google.com/folder/d/{id}/edit>

To:

<https://googledrive.com/host/{id}/>

And it works.

------
arikrak
It's funny. I spent a while yesterday trying to find a free easy and secure
way for anyone to publish static websites, but couldn't find anything that was
like the Dropbox public folder option. And now Google comes out with this...

I guess I'll have to update my post [http://www.zappable.com/2012/11/the-
zappable-guide-to-findin...](http://www.zappable.com/2012/11/the-zappable-
guide-to-finding-a-web-host/)

~~~
nick32m
Just use github pages, it's free, secure and easy to use.

~~~
sergiotapia
I'm a software developer and I find it hard to use. The documentation isn't so
great. If "I" find it hard, imagine what a layman would feel like?

I don't think Github pages is easy to use.

------
sturadnidge
>We look forward to seeing what you create, and we’re happy to answer your
questions on Stack Overflow.

A little bit OT, but using Stack Overflow rather than their Google Group is
kind of odd?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
This isn't the first Google technology they've done this for - they also do
this for App Engine IIRC

------
stc043
Are custom domains supported ? .Like github?

~~~
spleeder
Don't think so, and that's a big downside.

------
nick32m
To me this doesn't sound very exciting. To publish static website/contents
programatically , why would i bother use this and not Github pages? It's
easier and more programmers friendly too, since it's git.

~~~
arikrak
Its to create tools for users who might not be using Git, but do have Google
drive/docs.

------
vdm
Does Drive still lack Delta Sync, where only deltas hit the wire? For me that
is the biggest advantage of Dropbox.

------
Sunil4Tweaklip
I have made a video tutorial and step-by-step guide here.
[http://www.tweaklip.com/internet/50-publish-static-
website-u...](http://www.tweaklip.com/internet/50-publish-static-website-
using-google-drive)

